# Post your 26" DJ/Urban with rigid forks!!



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

Did'nt see any in other pic thread, so post them here!
List parts along with pics.
This is mine. 








Frame: Mongoose Ritual 24"/26" Pro DJ/Urban frame
HS: Aheadset cartridge bearings 
Stem: Kalloy(to be replaced)
Bar: Kalloy 6061 straight bars
Grips: Fly rubens w/ bar ends
Fork: Generic cro-mo( to be replaced)
BB: U.S. Profile Hop-Up Kit red
Cranks: Profile 180mm w/ Ti spindle
Sprocket: Medusa lite 30T
Pedals: Welgo mags
Seat: DK Moto
Post: HB Uber
Clamp: Shadow
Brake Lever: Odyssey Pitbull red
Cable Odyssey Linear red
Back wheel: Shimano Nexave cassette 9spd w/silent cluth and QR axle,single speed conv. kit, 14t, 14g DT spokes, Sun Rino lite 36H 26" rim 
Front wheel: Shimano Nexave hub, DT spokes, Sun Rino Lite 36h 26" rim
Tire: F-IRC Back Country 26x 2.25 Kevlar, R-IRC Mythos XC Slick Kevlar 26x 2.0


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice looking bike. How do you like it?


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

I love it. It feels way better, rides better and is definetely more comfortable than the 20' bikes that i had been riding for years. I wish I had been turned on to the 26" scene sooner.


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok heres mine, just bought it from KiLO.. EDIT.. Finally got some decent pics

Transition TOP medium
Diety cranks, stem, bar
Atomlab pimp rims, GI hubs
Crank Bros pedals
Tree 33/16 sprockets
Juicy 7s
Thompson post/ Funn saddle
DMR Trailblade 2
etc..


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice looking bike!


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Frame: Specialized P.1
Fork: Surly Instigator
Rims: Sun Ditch Witch
Hubs: stock 
Tires: front: Specialized Roller; rear: Arrow Launch
Bars: Truvativ
Stem: Truvativ
Chain: KMC
Brakes: Hayes MX
Sprocket: FSA 34 tooth
Cog: Surly 14 tooth
Seat: Specialized DJ
Seatpost:Stock
Pedals:Specialized stock


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

nice looking bike Sandy. I will have to see if I can go riding with you sometime!


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

TXneedmountain said:


> nice looking bike Sandy. I will have to see if I can go riding with you sometime!


yep. I actually named her Sandy b/c of her color. and well, thats where the username came from I guess.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Those are awesome bikes. I don't think i would ever really want a rigid fork though i like suspension.


----------



## scottvoltageyz1 (Jun 7, 2007)

Pastor D said:


> Did'nt see any in other pic thread, so post them here!
> List parts along with pics.
> This is mine.
> 
> ...


i wouldnt trust bunnyhopping with that fork. much less jumping.looks kinda like the fork off an old schwinn continential. gross im sorry


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

No need to be sorry. I bought that fork for $15.00 just for the build. I plan to buy some rigid 100mm susp. corrected forks. The stem is also temporary.


----------



## mr rolleyes (May 17, 2007)

planet -x, old bike, girl now rides it


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

well... this was back when it was 26 rigid. I eventually got the rear 26" hookworm to keep from rubbing against the frame:










Now it has 24's and a 07DJ3


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

what does rigid on a 2-6 feel like, vs. rigid on a 2-4 or a 2-0?


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> what does rigid on a 2-6 feel like, vs. rigid on a 2-4 or a 2-0?


Hmm.. good question. I've rode all three in the past year. The twenty is for running errand out of the office, so no serious jumping on that one.

One variable to consider is the wheel tire combo. I ran 26x2.1 xc tires and 24x2.4 holy rollers on the same bike. The 24 setup was probably heavier. Jumping on the heavier 2-4's was easier, though.

It's like Goldilocks and the three bears.
I find hopping benches/steps on the twenty feels too small for me at 6'. I feel like I'm going to loop out.
The 26 setup feels like it takes much more effort to hop.
But with the 2-4's, it's just right. (for me at least!)
-ebRich


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

i think I'd like to try biking on a rigid 26 for a day . . .


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

sandyP1 said:


> Frame: Specialized P.1
> Fork: Surly Instigator
> Rims: Sun Ditch Witch
> Hubs: stock
> ...


 Nice.


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)




----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

man i like that top how long are those bull horns ya got there?


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

mrbray101 said:


> man i like that top how long are those bull horns ya got there?


28" wide 2.5" rise. i like 'em. 60 bucks with a stem from atomlab. cromoly baby!


----------



## 97 ATX 2.0L (Jun 29, 2006)

Its in worse shape than it looks, but I dont have much into it. $15 on ebay of the fork to replace the worn out Duro that was on it.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Holy Crap. Pavement Hurt's you have the tightest rigid 26 i've seen. Oh that's awesome! What kind of fork is that?


----------



## LittleJJ (Jul 17, 2007)

Why doyou guys like rigid forks? Does it just save weight...or what


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

LittleJJ said:


> Why doyou guys like rigid forks? Does it just save weight...or what


they save weight, they're cheap, and they're simple. running rigid forks has helped me become a better rider too. i've had to learn to be as smooth as possible..or it hurts. i still ride everything that my suspensioned friends ride.


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

sandyP1 said:


> they save weight, they're cheap, and they're simple. running rigid forks has helped me become a better rider too. i've had to learn to be as smooth as possible..or it hurts. i still ride everything that my suspensioned friends ride.


Yeah all that, and in addition the bike seems a little faster on trails and commuting since the front susp isnt there to absorb all the pumps when your pushing hard. But the simplicity is nice, take a while to get used to it. It does put a beating on the wrists when you botch a landing or come down the wrong way.


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

Rigid forks are great. Unless you are riding Downhill or Freeride, I see no need for suspension forks. I am actualy waiting for my new Surly Instigators.
:band:


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

thanks pantelis. it's a dmr trailblade 2. it's a really nice looking fork. here's a closeup of what it looks like.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

SandyP1? Around how much weight does a rigid lose from a suspension fork? Also can you use bmx forks or does it have to be like a special one. Thanks.


----------



## sandyP1 (Jun 20, 2006)

Pantelis said:


> SandyP1? Around how much weight does a rigid lose from a suspension fork? Also can you use bmx forks or does it have to be like a special one. Thanks.


my bike prolly lost 1-3lbs when switching from sus to rigid. maybe more. i never weighed them. i'll look up the info tho. you have to use mtb forks. bmx forks use a different diameter axles.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh. That Dmr fork looks awesome. But then if i get a rigid fork, it sort-of looses the mountain bike part. Wait, but could i still do drops and stairs?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Pantelis said:


> Oh. That Dmr fork looks awesome. But then if i get a rigid fork, it sort-of looses the mountain bike part. Wait, but could i still do drops and stairs?


you could, but for someone with less experience riding i would say keep the suspension for a while. ride your susp. fork till it breaks, then maybe consider a rigid.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

pavement_hurts said:


> thanks pantelis. it's a dmr trailblade 2. it's a really nice looking fork. here's a closeup of what it looks like.


Does that come in a 24 version as well???? where can I find them?


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

I have been riding trails and hardcore drops all my life on a BMX bike, so I have no problem using a Rigid fork on my 26". I am also planning on building up an Eastern 26" in about a month, also with Rigid forks. 
:band:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

26 inch works with 24s. It's a suspension corrected fork IIRC.


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

BTW for anyone interested I've got an DMR Trialblade 2 listed in the classifieds. Its in great shape, make me an offer.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

181, how much would you be interested in selling it. What is the lowest? Also what do they retail new.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

They retail around 149.95 pounds which is approximately $205.61


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh so how much do you guy think a used one would be worth..$50 dollars..$75...


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

*smile*...I always buy second hand stuff. Cheap... But then again I would get more cash then I do now if I searched the trash cans down my road.


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Dobermann is making a rigid fork! Check the bottom of the page http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2007-Crankworx-coming-and-so-are-we.html


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

aebikeDOTCOM is the cheapest that i've seen them new.


----------



## Colt (Jun 25, 2007)

181 said:


> Ok heres mine, just bought it from KiLO.. EDIT.. Finally got some decent pics
> 
> Transition TOP medium
> Diety cranks, stem, bar
> ...


Dude how much does that weigh


----------



## koore (May 1, 2007)

My 05 STP... Not really used for DJ though... Basically it's my big kid BMX bike:

Syncros DPS32 laced to Hope Pro 2 Disc (Trials rear), Black DT spokes.
Chris King headset / Pace RC31 forks
Avid Code 4-pot binder (I will have one on the front eventually)
Race Face Evolve crank with craptastic matching BB
34/19 Gearing


----------



## Pastor D (May 30, 2007)

Are carbon forks and bars strong enough for lite street and trail use^^^^^^^^^^^?
:band:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The code seems hella overkill to me.

I'd be scared of running that carbon fork too.


----------



## koore (May 1, 2007)

Haha, yup... That's why I said it's my big kids BMX bike.

The only carbon is the fork... and yeah, the code's are serious overkill, but I think they look pretty gangsta, haha.

I only really do light urban type crap with it... I don't have the balance to do real jumping of any kind so I have fun just whipping it around and doing dumb **** like riding down steps and stuff. I have also ridden it on mild single tracks and it also performs admirably in that scenario as well. I should also add that I weigh nothing, like 120 soaking wet... So I doubt I'll damage the Pace forks until I get run over, haha.


----------

